# ERGENT HELP PLEASE. health care?



## muralou (Oct 27, 2008)

Hell i have looked throu meny meny pages on here and can not find ant think simler.
i have a friend here in spain who NEED'S surgary. due to a calasping roof need'ed to spend 17.000 on a new roof. due to lake of founds after this pay out had to cancail there insuranc in order to carry on day to day. NOW Issy need's to have surgary and is in great pain at the moment. is there a way they can have the surgary and pay monthly. if so who do they go to to ask these questions. they was badly adviced when they come here and are not registerd so do not have a medicail card but do have resadancy. the card is curranly being sorted out for them. also Issy nor husbond are of ritiment age.
Thank you on behalf of Issy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We would need to know what nationality your friend is and how long she has been in Spain? Has she asked the hospital she is in, how they are interpreting the rules???

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

muralou said:


> Hell i have looked throu meny meny pages on here and can not find ant think simler.
> i have a friend here in spain who NEED'S surgary. due to a calasping roof need'ed to spend 17.000 on a new roof. due to lake of founds after this pay out had to cancail there insuranc in order to carry on day to day. NOW Issy need's to have surgary and is in great pain at the moment. is there a way they can have the surgary and pay monthly. if so who do they go to to ask these questions. they was badly adviced when they come here and are not registerd so do not have a medicail card but do have resadancy. the card is curranly being sorted out for them. also Issy nor husbond are of ritiment age.
> Thank you on behalf of Issy.


Well if neither of them are of retirement age or are not in receipt of any kind of disability benefit from the Uk then they wont be able to sort a card out as they are not entitled to one, unless they have been working I'm afraid.

Im not aware of hospitals offering credit terms to be honest. I suspect they might have to take a loan out as theres not much in the way of support for people in those circumstances.

Have you tried contacting HELP? I dont know where you are, but if you google HELP, and the nearest big town then you might find one .. for instance HELP DENIA
They wont help financially I'm afraid but maybe someone might know the right road to take.

If they didnt register here, does that mean the UK still think they are UK residents?


----------



## muralou (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for all you riplys. Issy and Stewart have lived here for 3 years. both have not worked. they are not down as still liveing in the UK. Issy at the moment is home only stayed in 1 night. is whaiting for ansewres to questions via an interpriter. serposed to be whaiting for a letter telling her when the op.. can take place. but wont to know 1st about payment. Stewart is now thinking of selling his car. and then will have no way off getting back and forword for visating. oh it is a mess. they live in alameda and it would be Antiqura hospitail. also they are not retirment age. Thank you all onec agian. will pass on all your info. xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, this is an expample of how it is if you dont follow the immigration rules when you move to Spain - I dont mean to sound unkind and I feel really sorry for your friend. Spain doesnt have the same social or health care as the UK

I dont know if this link will help, maybe if they contact them they may get some answers or advise?? Help for British nationals


Jo xxx


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

muralou said:


> Hell i have looked throu meny meny pages on here and can not find ant think simler.
> i have a friend here in spain who NEED'S surgary. due to a calasping roof need'ed to spend 17.000 on a new roof. due to lake of founds after this pay out had to cancail there insuranc in order to carry on day to day. NOW Issy need's to have surgary and is in great pain at the moment. is there a way they can have the surgary and pay monthly. if so who do they go to to ask these questions. they was badly adviced when they come here and are not registerd so do not have a medicail card but do have resadancy. the card is curranly being sorted out for them. also Issy nor husbond are of ritiment age.
> Thank you on behalf of Issy.


Weclome two the bored!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Warren D said:


> Weclome two the bored!


Yes, after all that Muralou, welcome to the forum, I'm sorry we cant give you any positive information

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Warren D said:


> Weclome two the bored!



Thats very constructive!


----------



## muralou (Oct 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, after all that Muralou, welcome to the forum, I'm sorry we cant give you any positive information
> 
> Jo xx


Thank you onec agian for your help. it is a sham but they was both very badly miss informed of how thigs go here in spain. up untill now they thought they had done all that was required of them.
i have been to the link you posted to me. and i have a few numbers for them to phone around tomorrow. with a bit of luck they may find some answers then.
will keep you posted.
xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There are so many expats in Spain giving incorrect info it's untrue.
I met a couple the other day that said they didnt need to register as residents here in Spain because they still owned a home in the UK. I gave up trying to explain to them that it wasnt the case when they became stroppy and told me I didnt know what I was talking about



muralou said:


> Thank you onec agian for your help. it is a sham but they was both very badly miss informed of how thigs go here in spain. up untill now they thought they had done all that was required of them.
> i have been to the link you posted to me. and i have a few numbers for them to phone around tomorrow. with a bit of luck they may find some answers then.
> will keep you posted.
> xxx


----------

